# Misty Lana Hill / Brian Casey Pierce / diracdrynx



## Diana Moon Glampers (May 26, 2016)

I've never made one of these posts before, so if I fucked it up, let me know.  I'm usually more for commenting than making original content, sorry.

Farms, meet Brian, a beyootiful lady.
http://archive.md/WyCNN/040861fda20a46dc2a0e581dc9112668d71bba22/scr.png 
http://archive.md/WyCNN

/cow/ already talked about this one back in March, but he's been up to so much, I thought I'd assemble a proper post on him.

This bad-wig-wearing clown made the news yesterday for that ultimate act of bravery: scaring a little girl in the bathroom at McDonald's by talking to her with his man voice while wearing no makeup and cargo pants.  When the girl's mom told the McDonald's manager that a man was bothering her daughter in the bathroom, the manager politely asked him to leave.  This, of course, constitutes VIOLENCE and HARASSMENT that #girlslikeus shouldn't ever have to deal with.

He's super salty about the entire incident, so I looked deeper.

Turns out this dude's "Followed" page on Twitter is basically a rat king AND furry who's who.  Half the residents of the Farms are in his feed daily.  He also enjoys posting photographs of the knives and gun and mace he carries on him at all times and using them to threaten rapists and transphobes, both real and imagined.  One of these knives, of course, is pink:



Spoiler



http://archive.md/Mj1qG/c2d36740a600f962db393190899eee337b5aa2b7/scr.png 
http://archive.md/vasUv/4ab81d55e09084fc5244f6eb8db81a26903e4b5c/scr.png 
http://archive.md/DvKZ3/d9cd7f062bc66b132c12e5e6b0be22c973307f46/scr.png 





http://archive.md/5Ylm8/c15b3230aedb18bf6a63c0caf2e4aee86aa13dd7/scr.png 


http://archive.md/Mj1qG
http://archive.md/vasUv
http://archive.md/DvKZ3
https://archive.md/9o3tz
http://archive.md/5Ylm8
http://archive.md/u0dDM



Of course, even though he gets a pink knife, pink MACE is just SILLY.



Spoiler



http://archive.md/2YP8G/5ca3ffdaa35663ff16dd0e21bfbd3a1b8ee13b41/scr.png
http://archive.md/2YP8G


He loves suicide threats.  Think he's wrong in an argument?  Here's his reaction:



Spoiler



http://archive.md/OOMQX/fb8a5054973d9e3377ee8c8b6934d517e0e77797/scr.png 
http://archive.md/OOMQX



If his insurance stops covering his horsepiss, he's got a plan:



Spoiler



http://archive.md/fb3cE/a6f3fe7ca1e33845c23b4e74434b8e7de2351fe7/scr.png 
http://archive.md/fb3cE



This dude is also wistful for a girlhood full of Hello Kitty and pink glitter sparkles, in spite of the fact that he's 42 and would have probably worn shit like yellow plaid bellbottoms if he'd actually been a girl.



Spoiler



http://archive.md/ztAKU/03dd4136357ac6a7927cc9068ff061a1c5baf7d8/scr.png 
http://archive.md/ztAKU



His name change petition from Brian Casey Pierce to Misty Lana Hill is available as a Delaware public record.  He calls himself a catdragon on Twitter pretty frequently, and what may surprise you (okay, no it won't) is that he's been identifying as a dragon a LOT longer than he's been identifying as a twoo woman:



Spoiler



http://archive.md/OExAe/fdc811fc736fc2c1e95f111bcf0cc2611acda1e8/scr.png 
http://archive.md/OExAe

Of course, #girlslikeus have trouble getting into relationships.  Fortunately, Brian is fine with dating other MTFs.  In fact, he's so fine with it, he's gotten engaged to two different ones since October:



Spoiler



http://archive.md/z1vXq/739b3cbaa446404239db8df58fcceb2c59f88253/scr.png 
https://archive.md/qkPMP/0731fb4d06bd9bff79eff68b4d6525726afcd9da/scr.png 

http://archive.md/z1vXq
https://archive.md/qkPMP



That most recent tweet is about "Casey."  A week later, we get this series of notes:



Spoiler



http://archive.md/DAHRu/cac0cea7d294bfde4c11fa9ffc0cbb4ee94a666d/scr.png 
https://archive.md/uWGHA/de52c063d5a070ec90f2083866c131ce0da109ad/scr.png 
http://archive.md/1SEbN/d9d9a3caee77b0942ad0e73f2013ad85e55a0668/scr.png 

http://archive.md/DAHRu
https://archive.md/uWGHA
http://archive.md/1SEbN



There's lots more fun to be had in the Twitter account.  Telling radio stations to stop playing "Dude Looks Like a Lady" because it offends his ladyfeelz, posting hideously disgusting chat logs with his fake online "girl"friends who are also MTF furries.  When he's not having cybersex or posting on Twitter a thousand times a day, he also tries to convince his gay friends that they're not really men, among other savory hobbies.

He works as a scientist at a fairly legit company that's probably fucking terrified to fire him, both because of the lawsuit potential and the fact that every other photo this guy posts involves him behaving menacingly with weapons.

I think the milk potential on this one is high.  Since making the news, he's been monitoring Facebook stories and comments about himself.  I wonder what Brian's parents, Charles and Patricia Pierce of Newark, Delaware, think about their little boy becoming a catdragon woman...



Spoiler



http://archive.md/ouHTB/b0c302cda74a34c46cd43b02dd5841b4377a7cfd/scr.png 
http://archive.md/ouHTB



Oh.  Huh.  Doesn't seem like they took it that well.

Anyway, have at it.  I'm sure he'll go crying to the likes of Ramona Sewage and Zinnia Jones, both of whom he retweets and follows, as soon as he realizes his actions have been scrutinized in any way whatsoever.  He's been very careful about keeping his new name and his "deadname" separate, in spite of the fact that he insists he's okay with that part of his life and that man is just dead now.

Lesson: if you want to keep very secretive about who you were before, drumming up a whole bunch of media attention for all your oppreshun may not be the best way to go about it.  Have at it, this dude is a fucking goldmine.


----------



## Ruin (May 26, 2016)

He's employed at a good paying corporation? That's a new one for the rat king.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (May 26, 2016)

Maybe not, actually.  His linkedin says he works as a staff scientist, but he also talks a LOT about driving for Uber.  Not the kind of moonlighting I'd expect from someone with a real job with benefits and a salary.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 26, 2016)

Abortions4All said:


> There's lots more fun to be had in the Twitter account. Telling radio stations to stop playing "Dude Looks Like a Lady" because it offends his ladyfeelz



What is their opinion on the song "Lola" by The Kinks?


----------



## DrJonesHat (May 26, 2016)

I've actually seen a few of the more unhinged transtrenders claim that there's no such thing as homosexuality and that gay men are transwomen and lesbians are transmen. Needless to say, people in those two groups don't take kindly to have their identities invalidated by a man in a dress.


----------



## Trombonista (May 26, 2016)

Wasn't "Dude Looks Like a Lady" about Motley Crue?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 26, 2016)

DrJonesHat said:


> I've actually seen a few of the more unhinged transtrenders claim that there's no such thing as homosexuality and that gay men are transwomen and lesbians are transmen. Needless to say, people in those two groups don't take kindly to have their identities invalidated by a man in a dress.



So bisexuals are nonbinary then?


----------



## DrJonesHat (May 26, 2016)

Uncanny Valley said:


> So bisexuals are nonbinary then?


I don't think they thought their theory all the way through.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (May 26, 2016)

With a camera crew coming to his house, he turns to the rest of the Rat King for help.  They want to know the name of the manager, which he gives to them.  One of THEM has to say "don't harass her," but of course, he never does.  He says he'll get her fired for her disrespect to the mighty tranz. 

http://archive.md/nJK3w/754beb8b3c3bb08ea9fdb978631dda738679d006/scr.png
http://archive.md/nJK3w

He also says that when he's in the bathroom, all he does is avoid eye contact and being noticed, and only rarely ever even touches up makeup in a public restroom.  What about all those bathroom selfies in fresh makeup, and those selfies with tampon dispensers?



Spoiler



http://archive.md/qh3pZ/c6ddf186d11badebca34fd08d638734b50f3e9ba/scr.png 
http://archive.md/QX2P2/2ceaed6d4312dc1273054fe1540669753c96ab88/scr.png 
http://archive.md/C6ICF/f8fddffbfd1da6c4d69269b09d0423f55806e945/scr.png 
http://archive.md/hD2f5/c20c3b9fa5dedb4a72065eeecfcf94134bc56313/scr.png 
https://archive.md/iGHgM/7081ae4f0d0a77c6dc4a03fceb9ceb626d25b58f/scr.png 
http://archive.md/wx1t9/801adffd28df054544704ba76143418442d2e552/scr.png 
http://archive.md/XXWQx/c76a6d5618b6195b75651e224b9bea5832048c91/scr.png 
http://archive.md/NeBFf/fb7e895caa58433c31879b4cfe21cace6fdef2b2/scr.png 
http://archive.md/OhgFW/177bb4306197a3cdc6d35ea1eef6e7b6294de9a0/scr.png 
http://archive.md/05VSC/26627d7c75ecaa992eec54528332bfd8ef365496/scr.png 
https://archive.md/4dUUH/f0ea04ec41760630ae0e05c14a195a1024d4be3a/scr.png 

http://archive.md/qh3pZ
http://archive.md/QX2P2
http://archive.md/C6ICF
http://archive.md/hD2f5
https://archive.md/iGHgM
http://archive.md/wx1t9
http://archive.md/XXWQx
http://archive.md/NeBFf
http://archive.md/OhgFW
http://archive.md/05VSC
https://archive.md/4dUUH



"I took my sweet time getting myself ready..."
"Practicing the perfect cat eye..."

Yeah, you sound like you just rush in and are SO scared that you just pee and leave.  Dude, you've taken at least two photos per month of yourself in public bathrooms since the start of your Twitter account.  That's more frequently than most people go to public restrooms, period.

Ooooh, or how about when you take photos from inside the stall you're in, I'm sure it wouldn't freak women out at all for a hulking she-dude to come out of a stall where she'd just heard the click-click of your phone camera a minute before.  Having these photos of "graffiti" will also come in handy as a defense when you're caught snapping voyeur shots: oh, officer, I'm just an innocent transwoman, snapping photos of graffiti.  No one will really believe you, but it might be enough to plant reasonable doubt in the mind of a jury.  Good thinking.



Spoiler



http://archive.md/QNNzj/bbd87dd1e0bcc5ffbd3e84af3a38e02428783c5b/scr.png 
http://archive.md/RQsz0/c570581d462f779a2072ef7fa3624fae03c8a2ac/scr.png 
http://archive.md/5HMNn/fc161c35e965edab3c04931a3ba864416c5e9760/scr.png 

http://archive.md/QNNzj
http://archive.md/RQsz0
http://archive.md/5HMNn

I had to pull this one out beyond the spoilers because it's just too stupid:








.... said no woman, ever.


----------



## on a serious note (May 26, 2016)

Why would anyone go into women's restrooms and take pictures of themselves with a tampon dispenser. Hmm...

I don't care what gender you are if you are taking pictures in a public restroom I guarantee that someone will have a problem with that.


----------



## Splendid (May 26, 2016)

Great OP, but you need to include the images inline as well. Nobody likes waiting for archive.md to load.


----------



## The Colonel (May 26, 2016)

Good thing I ate already.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (May 26, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Great OP, but you need to include the images inline as well. Nobody likes waiting for archive.md to load.



Aw, shit.  Done.


----------



## Trombonista (May 26, 2016)

I think Misty is more obsessed with bathrooms than Jordan.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (May 26, 2016)

Since when did women stand in front of mirrors and tampon dispensers in public restrooms, taking selfies and chanting "I am a real woman, I am a real woman"?  And he wonders why someone complained.

This fucker has been waiting gleefully for that complaint to happen.  The proof's all there.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 26, 2016)

Oh nice. I was wondering when someone was gonna put a thread up on this one here. I read their /cow/ thread before but I wasn't even sure if they were just a regular trannycow or really part of the rat king. Now I know and good work.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (May 27, 2016)

Y'know, Misty is only validating what the so-called "transphobes" say about trans people using whatever public bathroom aligns with their claimed gender. He's being a creeper by not only taking pictures, but scaring children while in them.


----------



## AnOminous (May 27, 2016)

What a great advertisement for the whole trannies in bathrooms thing, an openly depraved pervert, furry and brony who boasts about all the knives and guns he has.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (May 28, 2016)

https://twitter.com/DiracDrynx/status/736452969915383808



 

 

So for no reason, women just keep saying that this guy creeps them out.  And it's not fair, because people should have to react to you the way you want them to react to you.  Women owe you friendship (even if they identify as a man) and ego boosting.  If they don't give it to you, they're "fucking transphobes" -- even though they're clearly tolerating your trans friend just fine.

At a certain point, if enough people say you are acting creepy, you're probably acting creepy.  Can we get a Sophie of Assigned Male comic edit with him saying "You can't decide whether what you say creeps me out"?  These guys are all just like the loveshys who can't just hear someone say no without deciding it's hatred and misandry.


----------



## AnOminous (May 28, 2016)

Abortions4All said:


> https://twitter.com/DiracDrynx/status/736452969915383808
> 
> View attachment 99163 View attachment 99164
> 
> ...



He acts incredibly creepy in his creepy Twitter posts, creepily tweeting about his creepy guns and creepy knives constantly, and die cis scum shit.  

Even worse, he's a brony.

This creep was acting creepy and people are creeped out by his creepiness.

There's no law against that.


----------



## on a serious note (May 28, 2016)

I have an incredible solution to this persons problem. Ive cracked the fucking code. Here it goes:

Step 1: do not take pictures of people/things in a public restroom.
Step 2: see Step 1


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (May 28, 2016)

Thanks,  perverts.  Now we can't feel safe in our own restrooms anymore. :/


----------



## AnOminous (May 28, 2016)

on a serious note said:


> I have an incredible solution to this persons problem. Ive cracked the fucking code. Here it goes:
> 
> Step 1: do not take pictures of people/things in a public restroom.
> Step 2: see Step 1



How can he get his precious oppression points unless he stands around taking selfies in a bathroom and creeping on people until someone complains?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (May 30, 2016)

Polling your sycophantic followers and still 1 in 6 of them isn't totally comfortable with you being in their bathroom.  I wonder how many of the respondents who said "totally comfortable" are just other beautiful transwomyn.






Yeah, I wonder how "bathroom transphobia" will result in physical assaults against actual /"cis" women.  Oh, right: https://allisonslaw.wordpress.com/2...-teeth-and-accrues-60000-in-medical-expenses/


----------



## The Colonel (May 30, 2016)

Guy's like this are why North Carolina passed that bathroom law.


----------



## Thiletonomics (May 30, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> Guy's like this are why North Carolina passed that bathroom law.



Has North Carolina used people like this person, the other Rat King members, Chris, and Phil, as part of their move to passing that bill?


----------



## The Colonel (May 30, 2016)

Thiletonomics said:


> Has North Carolina used people like this person, the other Rat King members, Chris, and Phil, as part of their move to passing that bill?


No but I'm sure they were the types they had in mind when passing it.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 30, 2016)

Sorry but I don't  get the trans thing. How many trans are attracted to the same sex they identify with? Most seem to be I am a girl / guy, but want to have sex with the other gender.
Being a straight male, I'm confused by this. I have gay / bi friends so I get that. The trans shit just confuse me.


----------



## Ruin (May 30, 2016)

ThatGuy said:


> Sorry but I don't  get the tranny thing. How many tranny are attracted to the same sex they identify with? Most seem to be I am a girl / guy, but want to have sex with the other gender.
> Being a straight male, I'm confused by this. I have gay / bi friends so I get that. The tranny shit just confuse me.



Most legitimately transgendered people are straight just like the non trans gendered population. Fetishists like Chris, ADF, and the various members of the rat king all identify as lesbians for some reason.


----------



## coricalp (May 31, 2016)

Mirror


----------



## anusaurus (May 31, 2016)

"Photographing private property from within the public domain is legal, with the exception of an area that is generally regarded as private, such as a bedroom, bathroom, or hotel room."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photography_and_the_law#Privacy_issues


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Jun 8, 2016)

And how's the whole being tran.s thing working out for you today?



 

Mm.  That sounds pretty rough.  I bet with homelessness impending, you're probably really cutting expenses to the bone, then.  No extra frivolities, nothing wasted.



 



 




 

So blowing cash on a bunch of new makeup and going to shows so that you can use the women's bathroom with a bunch of other #girlslikeus.  What a fun time you're going to have on the streets!


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 8, 2016)

coricalp said:


> Mirror


Transtrender confirmed.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jun 19, 2016)

This dude is an accident waiting to happen

Sooner or later he's going to piss off some Dad who is angry this creepo is harassing his kids in the restroom and this fuck-tard will stab and or shoot him because of "transphobia"

He's the poster child of Tumblr Trannies...


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jun 19, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Most legitimately tranny people are straight just like the non tranny gendered population. Fetishists like Chris, ADF, and the various members of the rat king all identify as lesbians for some reason.


It's the same with the tumblr demiboy sorts, they typically obsess over gay men.

The biggest red flag for me though is when they identify themselves as trans, I mean why would someone with gender dysphoria be constantly referring to themself as trans or "girl with a penis" and not the gender they identify with?


----------



## polonium (Aug 6, 2016)

Im sure every woman plans trips around using the public bathrooms, that seems like a totally normal thing to do.

Also, Misty Hill. Really? You can pick whatever name you like and you went with a stripper name.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 7, 2016)

coricalp said:


> Mirror



Horrible squirrel voice also clean your fucking room.


----------



## PetalPinkPuppy (Aug 7, 2016)

Laughing at his obsession with a beautiful pink sparkly childhood if only he'd been born a girl. Dude was born in '74 - the whole "pink aisle" shit didn't start until the mid-80's. He's have grown up dressed in earth tones, paisley, and ponchos playing with gender neutral toys. Freak is just obsessed with stereotypical girl garbage.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 7, 2016)

There's a certain kind of brain that, when confronted with failure in life, gets fixated on the idea that they'd be a great person, who'd achieved plenty, if only something about themselves that's actually not changeable was different.  It's the same sort of thing as the guy who says if he'd been born in the 1870s instead of the 1990s he'd be a captain of industry.

For this guy, if he'd only been permitted a constant intravenous stream of pink glitter from age 2 onward, he might have a job and a wife and a life.  Now, the fact that he doesn't isn't on him or his choices, it's a tragedy caused by that one problem, without which he'd have been totally normal!


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 7, 2016)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Horrible squirrel voice also clean your fucking room.



Why do all these troons live in utterly squalid shitholes?  Why would you want to show this flophouse to strangers?


----------



## Argonian Scum (Aug 7, 2016)

polonium said:


> Im sure every woman plans trips around using the public bathrooms, that seems like a totally normal thing to do.
> 
> Also, Misty Hill. Really? You can pick whatever name you like and you went with a stripper name.



He doesn't want to be a woman, he wants to dress up like the teenagers he wishes he could fuck. The tranny name test never fails.


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 7, 2016)

What is it with trannies and Kel Tecs?  It's like the starter pistol for speds.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Aug 7, 2016)

They're small enough to fit in the purses that all TRUE AND HONEST WOMYN obviously carry?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 7, 2016)

People who sperg out over their awesome self-defense knives always make me chuckle.  Unless you're an actual ninja, a folding pocket knife is one of the worst tools for personal defense you can have.


----------



## Splendid (Aug 7, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> People who sperg out over their awesome self-defense knives always make me chuckle.  Unless you're an actual ninja, a folding pocket knife is one of the worst tools for personal defense you can have.


I think the idea is that since in many places they're too short to legally be considered weapons, you can just carry them anywhere and not have to deal with all the extra crap associated with having a concealed weapon.
Still doesn't understand why you'll sometimes see people showing off serrated knives or leathermans like they're weapons though.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 7, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Still doesn't understand why you'll sometimes see people showing off serrated knives or leathermans like they're weapons though.


Because they're paranoid idiots who think they need to be 'armed' at all times, because attack is imminent. It's just as well most of these people stick to knives they get a flea markets and never upgrade to guns, because than they'd actually be a public danger.


----------



## drain (Aug 7, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Why do all these troons live in utterly squalid shitholes? Why would you want to show this flophouse to strangers?



Because they're more interested in being victims and shooting photos on public restrooms of the opposite sex to show how totally feminine they are. When you're a full time opressed tranny, you don't have time for small things, like maintain a house.


----------



## Ghostcuckers (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks like yet another taboo loving 'spiritual lesbian' who wants to become what he can't possess. That video sealed the deal - "I'm cuter than your girl with a vagina" to me means one of the worst offenders... the kind who believe they're superior to "cis women". That's no way to gain admittance to their precious toilets, buddy.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 7, 2016)

Ghostcuckers said:


> Looks like yet another taboo loving 'spiritual lesbian' who wants to become what he can't possess. That video sealed the deal - "I'm cuter than your girl with a vagina" to me means one of the worst offenders... the kind who believe they're superior to "cis women". That's no way to gain admittance to their precious toilets, buddy.



Disdain towards cis people as unenlightened is standard trender behavior.  Ego plays a big part in all of it.  They like to think cisgendered people are somehow dishonest with themselves. 

What a weird world they seem to want;.one where all men are really women and all women are really men.


----------



## Argonian Scum (Aug 7, 2016)

Ghostcuckers said:


> Looks like yet another taboo loving 'spiritual lesbian' who wants to become what he can't possess. That video sealed the deal - "I'm cuter than your girl with a vagina" to me means one of the worst offenders... the kind who believe they're superior to "cis women". That's no way to gain admittance to their precious toilets, buddy.



Tranny logic is acting like a shrieking caricature of a woman in order to pass better, and that means being an insufferable catty faggot.


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah, because I really want to know that the person in the stall next to me has three knives, pepper spray, a Kel Tec AND is in there taking selfies.  I don't give a fuck what kind of junk you keep between your legs, I don't even care what toilet you choose to do your business in, his genital hardware is the LEAST of my problems in a public toilet with this asshole armed and with a snapchat.


----------



## polonium (Aug 8, 2016)

Argonian Scum said:


> He doesn't want to be a woman, he wants to dress up like the teenagers he wishes he could fuck. The tranny name test never fails.


He should have gone with Silent Hill, if we're looking for truth in advertising


----------



## drain (Aug 8, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Disdain towards cis people as unenlightened is standard trender behavior.  Ego plays a big part in all of it.  They like to think cisgendered people are somehow dishonest with themselves.
> 
> What a weird world they seem to want;.one where all men are really women and all women are really men.



Whats interesting is the fact that those transtrenders only exists because of cis people.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 8, 2016)

Ghostcuckers said:


> Looks like yet another taboo loving 'spiritual lesbian' who wants to become what he can't possess. That video sealed the deal - "I'm cuter than your girl with a vagina" to me means one of the worst offenders... the kind who believe they're superior to "cis women". That's no way to gain admittance to their precious toilets, buddy.



An adult man compares himself to girls. Nothing gross and creepy about this.


----------



## ShannonHamilton (Jun 16, 2017)

Ruin said:


> He's employed at a good paying corporation? That's a new one for the rat king.


Actually, he was just fired from said "well paying corporation" for reasons listed in this thread.  This idiot isn't a REAL scientist or chemist or whatever the hell they call themselves. The second they got the boot they were online begging for legal advice & crying about how they're bringing forth yet another frivolous, baseless lawsuit.  Want to know more, just ask


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Jun 16, 2017)

Holy shit.  Links?  Screenshots?


----------



## ShannonHamilton (Jun 16, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Holy shit.  Links?  Screenshots?


 Let's just say I know a guy.  I wish I had more but these tell PART of the story: 
The posts where this dude in a crusty ass dollar general wig stating they got chewed out by management were just days before they were fired. The post desperately begging for legal advice is just moments after they got the boot.



Abortions4All said:


> Holy shit.  Links?  Screenshots?


They literally pissed every single person off imaginable. Not only that but they pissed off customers & clents.  "Misty" walks around saying "she's" a "chemist" or an "environmental scientist/specialist".... well, that's just as true as misty claiming to be female.  A real chemist/environmental specialist would do a helluva lot more than just collect peoples' old paint cans & hairspray bottles at the local Walmart.  That's what "Mistys" ACTUAL job was. That and falsely accusing every single employee of sexual harassment, terroristic threats, gun threats/violence, cat calling, and my personal favorite, of course, TRANSPHOBIA from all the "cisgenders".  It's not hard to fully picture how this Reject's demise of unemployment came to me.

Now this behemoth has a room for rent to make up for lost wages I suppose.  Well, it's more like a fucking closet.  A 9x12 closet for rent.


----------



## ShannonHamilton (Jun 16, 2017)

I wonder if all those bathroom selfies at work were worth it.  Maybe I'll rent the queers broom closet out just to confront them & ask that exact question.  3 cheers for hoping he stops taking 38,000 pictures a day in the women's room when innocent children and other women's pants are around their ankles, just trying to take a peaceful piss.

Oh and this little gem...  You're right, Brian, there's absolutely nothing wrong with your voice. You still sound exactly like a creepy old dude failing miserably at an attempt to sound like a woman.  
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Tsqs9heUmx


----------



## Green Room (Jun 16, 2017)

I remember seeing this guy posted on pol of all places. His postings online are all always so threatening and he loves showing off about violence in a way a lot of other rat kings do not. He is 110% unhinged. If he just lost his job, things are going to get real crazy real quick. Definitely somebody who I would be scared of showing back up at the office to shoot the place up, if I was a fellow coworker.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 16, 2017)

rappaport said:


> I remember seeing this guy posted on pol of all places. His postings online are all always so threatening and he loves showing off about violence in a way a lot of other rat kings do not. He is 110% unhinged. If he just lost his job, things are going to get real crazy real quick. Definitely somebody who I would be scared of showing back up at the office to shoot the place up, if I was a fellow coworker.


I'd be more worried about him attacking with dildos.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 17, 2017)

ShannonHamilton said:


> Now this behemoth has a room for rent to make up for lost wages I suppose.



At least you don't have to pay for the rape.


----------



## ShannonHamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Well, payment isn't required... BUT donations are welcome. Uhm, errr, begged for: 
https://www.gofundme.com/8cgxyw-help-misty-bridge-the-gap

This idiot is seriously a fukin walking, talking carnival!!! Someone should throw a tent over him/that thing, or whatever the fuck it is.  It's a mobile main attraction. 24/7 nonstop fun.  Illegally fired? Feared for his life while armed 24/7?!?! He's must live on another planet. Never a dull moment.

It's all men that work there. No bullshit taking mens' men at that (very straight men, unfortunately for scary Mary). That elephant in bad drag is probably scared shitless of all those guys. Especially after vandalizing their cars & rooting through their lunchboxes.  One thing you don't do is put your manicured man hands in a truck drivers lunch box.  Tsk tsk.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 22, 2017)

ShannonHamilton said:


> That elephant in bad drag is probably scared shitless of all those guys.



Could be the other way around since he is fucking crazy.


----------



## ShannonHamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Could be the other way around since he is fucking crazy.



Yeah you're probably right!  If I worked with him I'd be afraid of him.  Having a person like that at work has  to be hell. Tack on all the visuals of the guns and knives they put on display & waive around just makes that man downright dangerous.   

HOW can he claim that anyone is threatening to him, if he's the one openly volunteering information of being double armed 24/7 (2 guns, 2 knives, and the location of each)?  Are they THAT friggin stupid/insane?  HE'S THE THREAT. No one else. Just Brian aka Misty. Period.


----------



## Voltekka (Jun 22, 2017)

The diagnosis of gender dysphoria needs to change, immediately. Self-diagnosis of such disorder should be illegal, or people who are transgender and legitimate afraid of some creep invading their privacy will suffer in the hands of those insane transtrenders.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 22, 2017)

ShannonHamilton said:


> HOW can he claim that anyone is threatening to him, if he's the one openly volunteering information of being double armed 24/7 (2 guns, 2 knives, and the location of each)?  Are they THAT friggin stupid/insane?  HE'S THE THREAT. No one else. Just Brian aka Misty. Period.



There's not much more dangerous than a crazy fuckup with weapons, especially when they're afraid of their own shadow and twitchy as all fuck.


----------



## Ruin (Jun 22, 2017)

This insane paranoid look lost his job? Yea there's like a 50/50 chance he goes back to shoot up the place.


----------



## ShannonHamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Ruin said:


> This insane paranoid look lost his job? Yea there's like a 50/50 chance he goes back to shoot up the place.


Correct.  However, when this thread was originally posted, he worked for (and was fired from) a different company. He was just fired again, at this new company, for the same exact reasons the early/mid-2016 company fired him. He can't keep a job for more than 9-11 months without doing shit like this everywhere he goes resulting in termination or the cops being called.


----------



## ShannonHamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Ruin said:


> This insane paranoid look lost his job? Yea there's like a 50/50 chance he goes back to shoot up the place.



(Clearly the only person who committed a felony was pissy misty....for carrying a firearm across state lines & into a building filled to the brim with hazardous waste. And for that fucking Halloween Emporium wig.)


----------



## ShannonHamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Voltekka said:


> The diagnosis of gender dysphoria needs to change, immediately. Self-diagnosis of such disorder should be illegal, or people who are transgender and legitimate afraid of some creep invading their privacy will suffer in the hands of those insane transtrenders.


This is the most intelligent statement I've read concerning this person.  

Well, aside from the person who told him to clean his meth-head trailer trash room:


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 22, 2017)

ShannonHamilton said:


> This is the most intelligent statement I've read concerning this person.
> 
> Well, aside from the person who told him to clean his meth-head trailer trash room:



Who else can hear the sound of all the cockroaches?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Jun 22, 2017)

Holy shit.  That man needs a bed skirt before he buys another skirt for himself.  That box spring is a horrorshow.  The mattress is probably stained with every manner of fluid.


----------



## Fareal (Jun 22, 2017)

1 - He fucks the giant teddy bear in the bed

2 - top right of the last pic; that's blatantly a piss jug


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 4, 2017)

Turns out this guy has a Ferzu account too, MistyDracat:













Editor's note: not the real fetishes of the account,and yes Ferzu has all of those fetishes as options.

This is his latest "girlfriend", Clinton_Mephit:









Some of his postings of choice:












Yup, another tranny who advocates Scam Lifeline.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 4, 2017)

@Feline Darkmage, another one for Furschwitz?


----------



## Splendid (Aug 4, 2017)

So how does Ferzu plan to be both a dating site and a normal social networking site? You can't be both. Nobody hangs out with their friends on OKCupid.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 4, 2017)

Counterpoint: Fetlife.  Disgusting fetishists have their entire sexual and social life on that site.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 4, 2017)

@its a trap ????


----------



## Ruin (Sep 4, 2017)

Uncanny Valley said:


> @its a trap ????



It's an alt of an insane troon who joins about twice a week to spam rat king threads with neg rates.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 16, 2017)

Ruin said:


> It's an alt of an insane troon who joins about twice a week to spam rat king threads with neg rates.


Any idea who it is?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 16, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> Any idea who it is?



This guy.


----------



## Mr Blobby (Sep 8, 2018)

Poor Dirac, recently had a melt down, stuck in NYC, pondering how they will emigrate to Ireland with no job and limited money, triggered by the American Flag and National Anthem and proud to be a 40 year plus furry.

Truly on the brink


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 9, 2018)

Mr Blobby said:


> Poor Dirac, recently had a melt down, stuck in NYC, pondering how they will emigrate to Ireland with no job and limited money, triggered by the American Flag and National Anthem and proud to be a 40 year plus furry.
> 
> Truly on the brink


Caps please.


----------

